# Nintendo DSi Japanese Webpage Translation



## Densetsu (Oct 2, 2008)

This is the translation to the <a href="http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsi.html" target="_blank">Japanese DSi homepage</a>.  For those who can't wait <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /> 

*EDIT*
Whoops, I totally forgot to translate a chunk of Japanese text.  Sorry about that!  It's nothing really important, but it's just for the sake of a complete translation.  See below in <!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><b>RED</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->.<hr />
<b>Nintendo DSi</b>

発売日 2008年11月1日
Release Date: 11/01/2008

希望小売価格 18,900円（税込）
Suggested Retail Price: <a href="http://www.xe.com/ucc/" target="_blank">18,900 Yen</a> (Plus Tax)
<hr />
<b>ニンデンドーDSiとは
What is Nintendo DSi?</b>

画面が大きく、本体が薄く、軽くなったのはもちろん、2つ
のカメラや、SDメモリーカードスロットを新たに搭載し、
カメラで楽しみ日常プレイヤー「DSiサウンド」など、内臓
機能を大幅に充実させました。
<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->本体内蔵ソフトは、「DSiショップ」を通じて提供される
インターネット閲覧のための「DSiブラウザー」のほか、
今後登場する「ニンテンドーDSiウェア」を本体保存メモリ
にダウンロードして拡張することができます。<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
It's loaded with bigger screens, a thinner body, and lighter weight,
2 newly-integrated cameras and an SD memory card slot, 
a versatile camera and music player with internal software 
such as "DSi Sound."
<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->Using the console's "DSi Browser," an internal application available
through the "DSi Shop," you can can download future "Nintendo DSiWare"
titles to the console's internal memory, enhancing its functions.  <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<i>Right-Hand Image</i>: 

SDメモリーカードスロット
SD Memory Card Slot

・内側カメラ
・Inner Camera

・外側カメラ
・Outer Camera<hr />
<b>カラーバリエーション
Color Variation</b>

セット内容
Includes

ニンテンドーDSi本体　/　ニンテンドーDSi用ACアダプタ X 1　/　ニンテンドーDSi用タッチペン X 2
かんたんスタートガイド　/　取扱説明書（基本編・操作編）　/　サポートブック
Nintendo DSi console / Nintendo DSi AC adapter X 1 / Nintendo DSi Touch Pen X 2
QuickStart Guide / Instruction Manual (Basics・Controls) / Support Book<hr />
<b>DSiメニュー
DSi Menu</b>

<i>Icons</i>: 

・DSi内臓ソフト　　　　　　　　　　・DSi Internal Software
・DSiカメラ　　　　　　　　　　　　　・DSi Camera
・DSiサウンド　　　　　　　　　　　・DSi Sound
・DSiショップ　　　　　　　　　　　　・DSi Shop
・ピクトチャット　　　　　　　　　　　・Pictochat
・DSダウンロードプレイ　　　　　・DS Download Play

<b><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro-->DSのある生活が、より豊かなものに。
Life with the DS just got richer.  <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>

ニンテンドーDSiの電源を入れれば、すぐに使える「ピクトチャット」のように、DSカードを挿さなくても楽しむ
ことができる本体内蔵ソフトが新しく追加されました。DSiならではの「カメラ」、「音楽プレーヤー」、「ソフトの
ダウンロード購入」・・・・・・。さらに、これらのソフトは今後も新たに開発され、Wiiのチャンネルが増えていくのと
同様に、ダウンロードすることによって次々とメニューに加えていくことができます。
The moment you turn on the DSi, you can immediately enjoy its newly-added internal
software even without inserting any cartriges, just like Pictochat.  The DSi contains a "Camera,"
"Music Player," "Software Download/Purchase"・・・・・・In addition, this software has been newly
developed for the Wii Channel.  The number of software titles will increase and it will be possible
to add more software to the Menu.  

<i>DSi Image on Right</i>: 

・撮影した写真　　　　　・Pictures
・本体設定　　　　　　　・Console Settings
・DSカード　　　　　　　・DS Card
・ソフト一覧　　　　　　　・View Software<hr />
<b>DSiカメラ
DSi Camera</b>

<!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><b>DSが、手軽に撮って、遊べるカメラに。
The DS is now a camera you can easily take pictures and play with.  </b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

カメラのレンズが搭載されたニンテンドーDSi。メニューで『DSiカメラ』を選べば、DSiがデジカメに早変わり
します。誰でもカンタンに写真を撮って見ることができるのはもちろんのこと、誰かと誰かの顔写真を合成したり、
二人の「似てる度」を測ったり、情報を変えてしまったりなど、思わず人に見せたくなる機能が数多く用意されて
います。撮った写真はSDメモリーカードに保存して携帯電話やPCでの閲覧も可能。DSi同士ならワイヤレス通信で
ダイレクトに交換できます。撮影テクニックの「上手い・下手」を気にせずに、コミュニケーションツールとして使う
ことができる、遊べるカメラです。
The DSi has integrated camera lens.  When you select "DSi Camera" from the menu, it
instantly changes into camera mode.  Anyone can easily take pictures, compare facial photos
and measure their "Likeness" and alter pictures.  A large number of functions have been added
that you'll want to share with other people.  You can save pictures that you've taken to the SD 
card and view them on a cell phone or PC.  You can directly exchange between two DSi consoles
via wireless connection.  It's a camera you can play with and use as a communication tool regardless
of your abilities with cameras.  

<i>Scrolling Images</i>:

・似てる度カメラ　　　　　・Likeness Camera (measure how "alike" your faces are)
・顔合成カメラ　　　　　　・Face Combination Camera
・ゆがみカメラ　　　　　　・Distortion Camera
・表情カメラ　　　　　　　　・Expression Camera
・らくがきカメラ　　　　　　・Graffiti Camera
・かがみカメラ　　　　　　・Mirror Camera

他には・・・「ふつうのカメラ」、「いたずらのカメラ」、「フレームカメラ」、「色つけカメラ」、「色かえカメラ」があります。
Others・・・"Normal Camera," "Joke Camera," "Frame Camera," "Color Addition Camera," "Color Alteration Camera"<hr />
<b>DSiサウンド
DSi Sound</b>

<!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><b>聴いて、見て、しゃべって、
触れる音楽プレーヤー。
A music player that you can listen to, watch, speak to,
and touch.  </b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

お気に入りの曲を保存したSDメモリーカードを
ニンテンドーDSiのSDメモリーカードスロットに
挿し込めば、音楽プレーヤーとして楽しめます。
単に聴くだけでなく、メロディの中の好きなフレ
ーズだけを何度も繰り返し聴けたり、ボーカル
音声のみを消してカラオケの練習に使えたりし
ます。また、リズムに合わせてボタンを押して
演奏に音を重ねたり、マイクでサンプリングした
音声で遊んだり、液晶画面で音楽を視覚的に楽し
むことも可能。既存の音楽再生機器とは異なる、
DSiならではの遊べる音楽プレーヤーです。
If you save your favorite song to an SD card and insert it into 
the Nintendo DSi's SD slot, you can enjoy its many features as
a music player.  Not only can you just listen to music, but you can
also take your favorite verses from the melody and loop it, or
remove just the vocals and use it to practice karaoke.  Also, by
pressing buttons with the rhythm you can add sounds to the music,
you can play with voice samplings taken by the mic and visually enjoy
the music through the LCD screen.  Unlike existing music players, you
can actually play with the DSi music player.  

※DSiサウンドでは、AACフォーマットの音楽ファイルのみ
を再生できます。
※DSi Sound can only play AAC-format music files.  

<i>Scrolling Images on Right</i>:

・SDメモリーカード内の
音楽を聴く
・Listen to music on SD Cards

・再生速度や音程
を変える
・Change playback speed and tempo

・DSiのマイクで
録音した音で遊ぶ
・Play with sounds recorded on the DSi mic
[最大10秒間の音声を録音
できます。]
[Can record up to a maximum of 10 seconds]

・いろいろな
ビジュアライザー
・Many visualizers
[音楽の波形や音量によっ
て絵が動きます。]
[Images move with the waveform and volume of the music]

・音声や音楽を
変化させる
・Change your voice and music recordings<hr />
<b>DSiショップ
DSi Shop</b>

・ニンテンドーDSiウェアをダウンロード
することができます。（有料or無料）
・You can download DSiWare (with or without charge)

<!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><b>※ご利用には、インターネット接続が必要となります。
※Use of this feature requires an Internet connection.</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

ニンテンドDSiウェア
Nintendo DSiWare

<!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><b>DSiブラウザー※　　　　　　無料(Free)
DSi Browser※</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
無線LAN接続により、
インターネットが利用できます。
You can browse the Internet via wireless connection.

<!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><b>うごくメモ帳※　　　　　　　　無料(Free)
Animated Notepad</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
パラパラマンガも描ける
遊べるメモ帳です。
Draw flipbooks with this notepad.  

<!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><b>※DSiショップで、ダウンロードできます。
※Can be downloaded through the DSi Shop.</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><hr />
<b>DS Liteとの比較
Comparison with the DS Lite</b>

<i>Lower-Left Button</i>: 

スペックを比較する
Compare Specs

Clicking on "Compare Specs" brings you to a table that has already been translated <a href="http://gonintendo.com/wp-content/photos/compar.JPG" target="_blank">here</a>.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

Some feature don't sound like a basic software that should be in FW.

All of them is more like a game.

Nintendo just put them on new FW instead of cartridge.

And I bet oneday we going to get the DS ware working on old DS/DSL


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 2, 2008)

"※DSi Sound can only play AAC-format music files. "

God dammit Nintendo.


----------



## pasc (Oct 2, 2008)

well rupee clock... don't cuss, it could still get additional "channels" and updates now that it has a sd slot, so they might even add mp3 playback and videoplayback ^^


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

it would be nice if we can dump the new FW and run it on DSL.


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 2, 2008)

Meh. Not too sure about this. Well yes, the cameras are neat, but I feel that anything else is just a FW that eventually someone will get to run on the DSL too. And no GBA slot? Why?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 2, 2008)

This actually point out how to discourage piracy
I do remember a rumor that a media cart was going to be released by N but they didn't... They thought of a better idea
1.) If people want to store more games and they suggest downloading then like Wiiware this is the solution (Flashcard were very famously defending themselves by saying that we can play many games on one card and thus SD is there to implement it officially)
2.) Media - Flashcarts were very famous for mp3 playing and so on thus they knew music is an integral part to anything and they must be kicking themselves as to why they didn't do anything about it until the media cart or now
3.) Internal Browser shows that with the increase in the need to make everything very interactive in terms of online global community, a browser is necessary! (Firefox would have been better and also there are many people who are pirating opera Browser or even homebrew ones so why not make it easier for us)
4.) Camera - Ha! This shows they wanted to add something completely new but they didn't know exactly what but with i-devices (and also the name DSi) there came 2 cameras and my hopes which i think are confirmed is that one which is internal is for the Game like Eye toy and the external one is for the usual camera footage etc. Not a bad idea considering they wanted to do a camera for which performs both these tasks but then people would complain that they have to open the DS to take a picture . (Note: Whatever anyone says... some people don't have a camera and this is not something a flashcard can do so it's cunning)
5.) Bigger Screens - Goes to show that they are concerned with their act of misjudging the need for a smaller DS at a cost of not acknowledging the screen size. Battery life will be decreased obviously but maybe they will increase the capacity and power of the battery to compensate for it
6.) Placement of power switch and it's mode of function is not very nice since you may just inadvertently press it even if you have to do it for a long time plus the side bar was better but if SD came in it's position, there is always other sides for that like the GBA had it in the center so it would be okay if it were in the top right or something

Overall : Excellent ideas but the camera placement and small issues will not be so impressive if people study it well
BUT for those who may consider buying a flashcart with the DS (lite) may think twice since what they want together with the DS is going to be added in the DSi so good for new (naive) customers but not for those who actually wanna play the DS
I think it deserves 7/10

Things to consider ; 1.) Can GBA be played now from Slot-1 or SD?
2.) Will Pictochat be better?
3.) WILL FLASHCARTS WORK?
4.) Will the SD slot prove to be an SD Flashcart?
5.) Will the cameras, L-R and Hinges hold on for a long time in terms of durability and purpose?
6.) Will GBA games now be easily played through DSiWare or SD slots?
7.) Will Game Quality decrease if Screen size is increased at the same resolution?
8.) Will the New DSi increase or decrease piracy with SD slots?

There are more but there are enough for today


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 2, 2008)

One main thing I'm still unclear about: Will both screens on DSi be touch screens? One article on IGN says "yes," another makes no mention of it. I'm not sure what to think. If they both are, then we can expect proprietary software for the system that won't work on the older DS / DS Lite.

BTW, thanks for the translation. Nice job!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

From what I understood...And I've seen it on multiple sites....The DSi DOESN'T have upper screen touch sensitive..

So I believe that most games will be DS-DSi compatible.....Only if they make some games with the use of cameras, I don't think those games would be playable on older systems..


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> From what I understood...And I've seen it on multiple sites....The DSi DOESN'T have upper screen touch sensitive..
> 
> So I believe that most games will be DS-DSi compatible.....Only if they make some games with the use of cameras, I don't think those games would be playable on older systems..


Its been stated by Nintendo that no DSi Exclusive games will be made, DSiWare will be exclusive for it...for now.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 2, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> "?DSi Sound can only play AAC-format music files. "
> 
> God dammit Nintendo.



Not only that, but there's also 10 second recording. Pretty lame.
Nintendo needs to fix those.

Edit:
I'm pretty sure a developer can convince Nintendo for DSI Exclusive games, it'd be a shame to not use the camera.
(hint: Pokemon Snap)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,  I've just found out.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sucky, those cameras could really be something if used properly with games..


----------



## engruzii (Oct 2, 2008)

I can't wait to put my hands on the DSi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and if anyone wants to see a good comparison pics Check This OUT!!


----------



## War (Oct 2, 2008)

Fucking useless. I'm so disappointed. 0.3 megapixels? Useless. The ONLY thing that sounds good to me is the DSWare, which can hopefully be hacked to run on NDSL.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> And I bet oneday we going to get the DS ware working on old DS/DSL


Cool idea... I'll try that when it comes out. (and dumps the firmware.)


----------



## Rizsparky (Oct 2, 2008)

The lack of Slot-2 maybe compensated by a VC-esque service on the DSi shop channel.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 2, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Not only that, but there's also 10 second recording. Pretty lame.
> Nintendo needs to fix those.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


The recording is no big deal really.
We probably will see some exclusive DSi games, but a lot of original DS games too.
And about Pokémon Snap, I think that was already confirmed through a magazine.
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c370/pok...64993039469.png


----------



## moose3 (Oct 2, 2008)

I bet that once sales peak and start to dip on the new DSi, that we will see a slot-2 expansion with the same features bundled for the old DS and DSL.  

Why you may ask?  Because they will want to get people to upgrade and buy the new system, and once it looks like they have saturated the segment of the market that will upgrade, then they will want to have something for the segment that refused to upgrade to a new system at the price of $180 to go out and purchase the expansion for $50. 

Further milking their user base, and allowing the camera feature of the DSi to be used in game if they really plan to live up to the no DSi exclusive games, since they can now be played with the expansion.  That or you just can't use the camera, or DL content of the new game on the old system


----------



## Beware (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know why you people are going on about using the new DSI firmware on DS/L.  It's pretty obvious that there isn't enough flash memory in the older DSs to hold something this complicated.  The only SMALL possibility would be booting it like a regular homebrew file on a flashcart, but then it would be almost entirely useless.  Maybe we could see an expansion for DS to add some of the features, but that would be a long way off.


----------



## ciper (Oct 2, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> well rupee clock... don't cuss, it could still get additional "channels" and updates now that it has a sd slot, so they might even add mp3 playback and videoplayback ^^
> Seriously doubt it. Remember the Wii had MP3 playback and they "updated" the photo channel to REMOVE MP3 PLAYBACK.
> The problem with MP3 is that everyone claims the right to the technology. It's a legal shithole to try and license it.
> 
> ...


This guy knows what he is talking about. Business is business and Nintendo isn't out to be your friend. Their #1 primary and utmost goal is to make the stock holders happy. Nothing else.


----------



## Jordan10la (Oct 3, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please let this be real. I loved pokemon snap on the N64 and now on my Wii. But why would we need a real camera for pokemon snap?


----------



## DarkSpace (Oct 3, 2008)

ALso where's the SDHC is there any. From what I've read there is none.


----------



## Isaiah (Oct 3, 2008)

i wonder what kinds of dsware will come out.... hopefully a map app that lets you dl maps that nintendo uploads then you can view them...


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jordan10la said:
			
		

> But why would we need a real camera for pokemon snap?


Maybe...take a photo of your dog then compare / convert them to pokemon?


----------

